# I'm convinced this is the best thing ever



## Takun (May 19, 2010)

http://www.losanjealous.com/nfc/perm.php?c=71&q=143
http://www.losanjealous.com/nfc/perm.php?c=161&q=87

Oh man this site.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 19, 2010)

Moving to lynx plox.


----------



## Jashwa (May 19, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

What is this I don't even.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 19, 2010)

Well the 1st ones good, but eh.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

I can see what they're trying to do, but I still don't find it funny.


----------



## FaSMaN (May 22, 2010)

http://www.losanjealous.com/nfc/perm.php?c=7&q=71


----------

